# Star Trek: Serie mit Patrick Stewart als Captain Picard kommt 2019



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Serie mit Patrick Stewart als Captain Picard kommt 2019*

						Bereits seit einiger Zeit ist bekannt, dass Schauspieler Patrick Stewart in seiner Star Trek-Paraderolle als Captain Jean-Luc Picard auf den Bildschirm zurückkehren wird. Die neue Serie soll dabei neuen Informationen zufolge bereits Ende nächsten Jahres und damit früher als erwartet an den Start gehen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Serie mit Patrick Stewart als Captain Picard kommt 2019*


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Dezember 2018)

Ja wie cool is das denn.

Den fand ich als captain am besten 

Und das geile ist, sehr viel älter als vor 30 Jahren schaut er heute auch nicht aus


----------



## scully1234 (6. Dezember 2018)

hoffentlich bekommt Brent Spiner noch ne Gastrolle da fallen die Falten auch gar nicht so auf ,wenn genug grüne Spachtelmasse eingefüllt wird, in die Gesichtskraterlandschaft

obwohl... ein alternder Data das hätte Potential, er wollte ja schon immer menschlicher werden

aber egal allemale mit Stewart schon besser besetzt  ,wie ein Discovery ohne Lorca in der Hauptrolle, mit dieser Stimmungsbremse Michael Burnham


----------



## Baer85 (6. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich freue ich mich tierisch Captain Picard wieder zu sehen, allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es wie die letzten Filme und die letzte Serie nen reines Actionfest wird. Die Serie hab ich nach ein paar Folgen abgebrochen. Fand die echt schrecklich. 
Wenn die Serie sich aber wieder mehr an TNG orientiert ist es für mich eine Pflichtserie.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Dezember 2018)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Eigentlich freue ich mich tierisch Captain Picard wieder zu sehen, allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es wie die letzten Filme und die letzte Serie nen reines Actionfest wird. Die Serie hab ich nach ein paar Folgen abgebrochen. Fand die echt schrecklich.
> Wenn die Serie sich aber wieder mehr an TNG orientiert ist es für mich eine Pflichtserie.



Auf Picard freue ich mich auch extrem. Ich habe ihn immer mehr gemocht als Kirk und den habe ich eigentlich schon gemocht. 
Aber ich möchte dir noch zureden, der neuen Serie eine Chance zu geben. Es braucht etwas, sich an sie zu gewöhnen. Mir als Uralt-Star-Trek-Fan ging es auch so. Und so richtig wie Star Trek hat sie sich auch nicht angefühlt. Aber ich empfehle sie trotzdem, denn die Dramaturgie ist klasse, die Schauspieler machen einen richtig guten Job (wesentlich besser als der größte Teil der Crew in TNG Anfangs), die Story hat überraschende Wendungen und die Effekte sind vom Allerfeinsten. Es ist schon ungewohnt, dass hier im Prinzip eine einzige Geschichte über die ganze Stafel hinweg erzählt wird und keine jeweils abgeschlossene pro Folge. Aber TNG hat ja auch eine andere Erzählweise als die Classic-Serie gehabt. Die Zeiten ändern sich eben. Bei Star Trek und sämtlichen Ablegern war es doch eigentlich immer so, dass es eine Staffel brauchte, bis man damit warm wurde. Nach dem zähen Anfang wird die erste Staffel immer besser, je weiter die Story fortschreitet, solange man nicht ständig nach dem alten Star-Trek-Feeling Ausschau hält und die letzten paar Folgen entschädigen für jede anfängliche Mühe. Es gibt sogar einen nachvollziehbaren Grund dafür, dass Captain Lorca irgendwie immer wirkt, als könnte man ihm nicht trauen. Nur an diesem seltsamen Sporenantrieb kaue ich immer noch.  Ganz am Schluss gibt es einen Teaser, der Hoffnung macht, dass es in der zweiten Staffel besser werden könnte, mit dem Feeling.  Aber auch, wenn die Serie nicht zurück zur TNG-Stimmung finden sollte, ist das meiner Meinung nach eine sehr unterhaltsame, gut gemachte Science-Fiction-Serie auf der Höhe der Zeit. 

Gib der Serie eine Chance, denn wenn zu viele Leute sie ablehnen, könnte es passieren, dass wir uns von dem Franchise längerfristig verabschieden können und dazu liebe ich das Star-Trek-Universum zu sehr.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Baer85 (6. Dezember 2018)

Da muss ich dann aber schon wirklich langeweile haben um mich nochmal an die Serie zu wagen. 
Mag den neuen Look (also diesen extremen "clean" Look, keine Ahnung wie ich das sonst ausdrücken soll) überhaupt nicht, auch schon nicht in den neuen Filmen, und die "Klingonen" gehen ja mal garnicht. Keiner der Charaktere hat mir gefallen oder war mir besonders sympatisch, beziehungsweise die Einzige starb schon in der ersten Folge.^^
Mag aber Kirk und Co auch nicht sonderlich.
Da bin ich einfach in einem Kindheitsding gefangen. Für mich ist Star Trek einfach eine ruhige Sci-Fi Geschichte (auch in den Actionszenen extrem ruhig) in der es mehr um Moral, Philosophie, Interkulturelle Beziehungen und natürlich Wissenschaft geht als Action. Bin einfach mit TNG  und DS9 aufgewachsen. Alles was zu viel Verändert fühlt sich nicht richtig an. 

Hätte Discovery nicht im Star Trek Universum gespielt, sondern ein eigenes Franchise wäre ich da wohl nicht so kritisch und hätte es als ok abgespeichert. Oder vielleicht als ein Film. Bin da vielleicht nicht so der Mainstream gucker, habe auch Game of Thrones relativ schnell abgeschalltet genauso wie The walking Dead. Serien müssen einfach mehr bieten als einfach nur Action und Gewalt. Sowas kann ich nur in Filmen gucken sonst verliere ich das Interesse. Und ich schau gerne Action- und Horror Filme und liebe die abgedrehte ******* aus Japan. Aber die sind eben auch nur für das kurze Vergnügen.


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin jemand der weder Star Wars noch Star Trek zum heiligen Gral erklärt denn mir gefällt beides. Genauso neutral sehe ich das auch mit den verschiedenen Serien im Star Trek Universum. Es gibt für mich bessere und schlechtere und Discovery ist für mich neutral gesehen eine die mir gut gefällt. Optisch ein Leckerbissen und auch gute Schauspieler und eine sehr  gute wendungsreiche Story. 

Mir persönlich hat Deep Space 9 und Cptn. Cisco am wenigsten gefallen und fand dafür Cptn. Archer persönlich um einiges besser und auch die Serie mit ihm . Aber auf ein wiedersehen mit Picard freue ich mich und hoffe das die Serie qualitativ mit Discovery mithalten kann.

Letztenendes muss man sich aber selbst ein Bild machen und für mich ist das in der Regel nach Ende der ersten Staffel. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja  bekanntlich verschieden und man kann es nicht immer jedem recht machen.


----------



## cht47 (7. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin jemand der weder Star Wars noch Star Trek zum heiligen Gral erklärt denn mir gefällt beides. Genauso neutral sehe ich das auch mit den verschiedenen Serien im Star Trek Universum. Es gibt für mich bessere und schlechtere und Discovery ist für mich neutral gesehen eine die mir gut gefällt. Optisch ein Leckerbissen und auch gute Schauspieler und eine sehr  gute wendungsreiche Story.
> 
> Mir persönlich hat Deep Space 9 und Cptn. Cisco am wenigsten gefallen und fand dafür Cptn. Archer persönlich um einiges besser und auch die Serie mit ihm . Aber auf ein wiedersehen mit Picard freue ich mich und hoffe das die Serie qualitativ mit Discovery mithalten kann.
> 
> Letztenendes muss man sich aber selbst ein Bild machen und für mich ist das in der Regel nach Ende der ersten Staffel. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja  bekanntlich verschieden und man kann es nicht immer jedem recht machen.



Ah endlich einer der meinen Geschmack teilt. 

Deep Space 9 sorgte bei mir immer für Deep Mittagssschlaf. Archer war mir von allen Kapitänen der liebste, noch so rau und Hauptsache das Ergebnis zählt. Da kann die Billiardkugel nicht mithalten. 

Discovery ist technisch auf jeden Fall der Hammer und begeistert Menschen die sonst noch nie eine komplette Folge StarTrek geschaut haben. Habe mich auf jeden Fall auf jede Folge gefreut. 

Was mir aber generell fehlt ist mal wieder eine Sifi Serie wo die Staffel über 20+ Folgen geht. Es wird immer teurer und aufwändiger und mit Glück gibts 12 Folgen und dann mindestens 1 Jahr warten. Früher waren es 6 Monate warten und weiter ging es... 
Die Streaming Anbieter gehen sowieso mit weniger Folgen an den Start, da kann man schneller eine Serie absägen..


----------



## Zsinj (7. Dezember 2018)

Da kann man sich mal wieder auf etwas freuen 

Kann jedenfalls nur besser werden als der Discovery Blödsinn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2018)

Mich als Trekkie schreckt die neue Picard-Serie jetzt schon ab. Statt genau wie Discovery was ganz Neues zu wagen holt man sich nun mit Jean-Luc eine "Absicherung". Sorry, aber es würde mehr Sinn machen eine ganz neue Serie mit ganz neuen Charakteren in einer meinetwegen weiter liegenden Zukunft aus dem Boden zu stampfen. Der alte Mann - sowohl Stewart als auch seine Figur - tut mir jetzt schon leid.


----------



## tandel (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann mir auch nur ganz schwer vorstellen, dass das gut wird und die Fans zufrieden sein werden.
Die TNG Trekkies waren Ende 80er Anfang 90er nun mal Teenager und der Zeitgeist war ein ganz anderer.

Man kann nicht einfach die Figur Picard  und Sichtweise eines Jung-Nerds aus den 90ern ins Jahr 2020 transportieren und dort als Mitvierziger genießen wie früher.


----------



## End0fSeven (7. Dezember 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Auf Picard freue ich mich auch extrem. Ich habe ihn immer mehr gemocht als Kirk und den habe ich eigentlich schon gemocht.
> Aber ich möchte dir noch zureden, der neuen Serie eine Chance zu geben. Es braucht etwas, sich an sie zu gewöhnen. Mir als Uralt-Star-Trek-Fan ging es auch so. Und so richtig wie Star Trek hat sie sich auch nicht angefühlt. Aber ich empfehle sie trotzdem, denn die Dramaturgie ist klasse, die Schauspieler machen einen richtig guten Job (wesentlich besser als der größte Teil der Crew in TNG Anfangs), die Story hat überraschende Wendungen und die Effekte sind vom Allerfeinsten. Es ist schon ungewohnt, dass hier im Prinzip eine einzige Geschichte über die ganze Stafel hinweg erzählt wird und keine jeweils abgeschlossene pro Folge. Aber TNG hat ja auch eine andere Erzählweise als die Classic-Serie gehabt. Die Zeiten ändern sich eben. Bei Star Trek und sämtlichen Ablegern war es doch eigentlich immer so, dass es eine Staffel brauchte, bis man damit warm wurde. Nach dem zähen Anfang wird die erste Staffel immer besser, je weiter die Story fortschreitet, solange man nicht ständig nach dem alten Star-Trek-Feeling Ausschau hält und die letzten paar Folgen entschädigen für jede anfängliche Mühe. Es gibt sogar einen nachvollziehbaren Grund dafür, dass Captain Lorca irgendwie immer wirkt, als könnte man ihm nicht trauen. Nur an diesem seltsamen Sporenantrieb kaue ich immer noch.  Ganz am Schluss gibt es einen Teaser, der Hoffnung macht, dass es in der zweiten Staffel besser werden könnte, mit dem Feeling.  Aber auch, wenn die Serie nicht zurück zur TNG-Stimmung finden sollte, ist das meiner Meinung nach eine sehr unterhaltsame, gut gemachte Science-Fiction-Serie auf der Höhe der Zeit.
> 
> Gib der Serie eine Chance, denn wenn zu viele Leute sie ablehnen, könnte es passieren, dass wir uns von dem Franchise längerfristig verabschieden können und dazu liebe ich das Star-Trek-Universum zu sehr.
> ...



Ich hab früher immer mit meinem Vater Star Trek Das neue Jahrhundert geschaut.
Als es dann endlich auf Netflix kam, habe ich natürlich angefangen zu schauen.

Jedoch musste ich bei Staffel 5 aufhören. Mir wurde das eben mit der Zeit etwas zu langweilig, da kein längerfristiges ziel zu sehen war.

Aus diesem gruns, fand ich Star Trek Voyager viel interessanter.

Aber trotzdem, freue ich mich auf Picard 

Discover müsste ich wohl nochmal ne Chance geben. Jedoch fand ich den sprung von Voyager zu Discover zu krass.
Aber jetzt sind ein paar Monate vergangen ^^


----------



## scully1234 (7. Dezember 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich als Trekkie schreckt die neue Picard-Serie jetzt schon ab. Statt genau wie Discovery was ganz Neues zu wagen holt man sich nun mit Jean-Luc eine "Absicherung". Sorry, aber es würde mehr Sinn machen eine ganz neue Serie mit ganz neuen Charakteren in einer meinetwegen weiter liegenden Zukunft aus dem Boden zu stampfen. Der alte Mann - sowohl Stewart als auch seine Figur - tut mir jetzt schon leid.



Der alte Mann hat mehrfach bewiesen , das er selbst in seinem hohen Alter noch ein Hochkaräter ist mit Profil u Charakter , ich mach mir da bei Stewart weniger Sorgen, als bei einem Discovery was jetzt mit nem Spock Teaser versucht die ganze Chose noch irgendwie zu retten.

Ihren einzigen ausbaufähigen Charakter Gabriel Lorca alias Jason Isaacs haben sie verbrannt ,und halten weiterhin am Gender Hype Train fest, der in Gestalt von Sonequa Green einfach nicht aufgeht, dann noch die ganzen Fehler "blau grün eingefärbte Klingonensalamander", Sporenantrieb hallo??? 

Star Trek war bekannt dafür den *wissenschaftlichen* Part die größte Bedeutung zukommen zu lassen, neben seinen Charakteren wie Picard,Data, Riker,Kirk ,Spock,Pille ec pp,*das* hat das Franchise groß gemacht !

Und nicht in ein Star Wars ähnliches Fiction Szenario abzudriften, , um völlig irrationale neue Wege zu gehen die nicht funktionieren

Ich denke Stewart wird da schon gewissen Einfluss nehmen ,mit all seiner jahrelangen Erfahrung um TNG, und den Produzenten auf die Füße steigen wenn er anfängt das falsche Gras zu rauchen

Denn Stewart müsste auch wissen das die Community nunmal eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung an ihn hat u mit gealtert ist, und die hat sich nicht in der Neuzeit im hier u jetzt gebildet sondern in den 80-90ern

Wenn man Stewart ins Boot holt, dann triggert man nunmal auch die potentiellen  jetzigen Mittvierziger/fünfziger


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe ja mal das die Serie irgendwann auch im Free TV läuft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Dezember 2018)

scully1234 schrieb:


> [...] halten weiterhin am Gender Hype Train fest, der in Gestalt von Sonequa Green einfach nicht aufgeht




Hast du bei Janeway auch schon so gejammert?


----------



## scully1234 (7. Dezember 2018)

Nein denn bei Janeway ging die Sache auf ,Michael Burnham ist einfach fehlbesetzt in dem Franchise ,da kann einer sagen was er will

emotionslos dahinplätschernde Story die vom Hauptprotagonisten nicht im entferntesten gepusht wurde

der einzige Lichtblick war der zwielichtige Lorca, und da haben sie das Potential nicht ausgeschöpft, was da gewesen wäre


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (7. Dezember 2018)

Er hätte einfach zu The Orville wechseln sollen. Discovery ist für mich unverzeilich. 
Das echte Star Trek ist für mich nach Voyager schweren Herzens gestorben.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. Dezember 2018)

scully1234 schrieb:


> Michael Burnham ist einfach fehlbesetzt in dem Franchise ,da kann einer sagen was er will
> 
> emotionslos dahinplätschernde Story


Ich sehe das vollkommen anders. Michael Burnham ist in keinster Weise eine Fehlbesetzung. Sie macht ihre Sache sehr, sehr gut. Aber ihre Rolle ist nun einmal so angelegt, dass sie maximal spröde rüberkommt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass hier das angelegt werden sollte, das wir bei Spock und Data gesehen haben: ein Protagonist, der mit seiner Herkunft und seinen Gefühlen, bzw. mit deren Abwesenheit, hadert. Lasst der Figur doch einfach mal Zeit, sich zu entwickeln. Ich bin sicher, da kommt noch was. Was Lorca angeht, sehe ich das allerdings ähnlich. Seinen Abgang habe ich auch bedauert. Aber vielleicht kommt er ja doch irgendwie wieder zurück, z. B. als seine Version aus dem "guten" Universum?

Und was die Story angeht, weiß ich wirklich nicht, wie man die als "dahinplätschernd" bezeichnen kann. Anfangs ging es mir auch so, aber nach vier oder fünf Folgen flutschte es eigentlich.

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass viele von uns Star-Trek-Fans bewusst oder unbewusst nach einem Sympathieträger wie Kirk, Picard, Spock, Data oder Riker suchen und der fehlt in Discovery tatsächlich. Aber mit Janeway und Sisco z. B. wurde ich Anfangs auch überhaupt nicht warm. Das ging damals vielen Fans so. Aber die Figuren entwickelten sich, die Schauspieler fanden besser in ihre Rollen und nach einer Weile passte es. Wie ich in meinem ersten Posting schon schrieb, ist das irgendwo auch ein Merkmal von Star Trek: die erste Staffel ist bisher immer größtenteils _mja, geht so _gewesen. Star Trek Enterprise brauchte meiner Meinung sogar fast die komplette Serie, bis es langsam besser wurde. Kaum wurde es gut, wurde die Serie eingestellt.  So ist das eben, Fernsehstudios sind gewinnorientierte Unternehmen. Die Classic Serie stand in der ersten Staffel wegen mangelnder Einschaltquoten sogar vor der Einstellung, soweit ich weiß, sogar mehrfach.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Dezember 2018)

Picard! Könnte wirklich sehr geil werden ...

Live long and prosper.


----------



## SilentHunter (7. Dezember 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die Classic Serie stand in der ersten Staffel wegen mangelnder Einschaltquoten sogar vor der Einstellung, soweit ich weiß, sogar mehrfach.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Nach Staffel 3 war da Ende Gelände und erst mit den Filmen kam auch die Serie wieder auf Quote. Aber Kirk war ein Pionier hat mit ner Farbigen geknutscht nen Russen am Steuer und einen schwulen Asiaten auf der Brücke. Somit fast auf jedes Schubladenfeindbild zu der damaligen Zeit haben sie mit Erfolg drauf geschissen. Respekt das musste man damals so erst mal auf Sendung genemigt bekommen. Ach ja und alles was bei drei nicht auf seinem Raumschiff war hat Kirk auch gleich mal nett gefunden. Ob blond braun blau oder grün nix war vor ihm sicher und alle anderen Aliens die gemuckt haben haben erst mal eine reinbekommen. Der Mann hatte klare Präferenzen ich mochte ihn.


----------



## NiXoN (7. Dezember 2018)

schöne Zusammenfassung 

Ich muss aber mal sagen, ich musste erstmal mit Archer warm werden, aber jetzt finde ich ihn gut. Hab auch jetzt in den letzten Wochen die eine oder andere Folge gesehen, wenn ich mal Zeit gefunden hab.
DS9 ist für mich nach wie vor nicht so prickelnd. Was ich da immer recht gut fand war die Defiant, aber sonst...

Auch bei Voyager hat es bei mir eine Weile gebraucht, aber das fand ich auch nicht schlecht.

BTT: Ich bin gespannt was die neue Serie mit sich bringt. Ich lass mich da einfach überraschen, aber ich denke die Mehrheit setzt hohe Maßstäbe an Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## Amigafever (8. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Aber Kirk war ein Pionier hat mit ner Farbigen geknutscht nen Russen am Steuer und einen schwulen Asiaten auf der Brücke..


In der Serie war er aber nicht schwul, oder ist das irgendwo an mir vorbei gegangen?


----------



## scully1234 (8. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> und alle anderen Aliens die gemuckt haben haben erst mal eine reinbekommen. .



wer kennt ihn nicht den legendären Ringkampf Gorn vs Kirk


----------



## SilentHunter (8. Dezember 2018)

Amigafever schrieb:


> In der Serie war er aber nicht schwul, oder ist das irgendwo an mir vorbei gegangen?


Nein aber im Reallife und auch einer der sich verhältnissmässig früh geoutet hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Seit 1987 lebt Takei mit seinem Partner und Manager Brad Altman (* 1954, jetzt Brad Takei) zusammen.


----------



## SilentHunter (8. Dezember 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Picard! Könnte wirklich sehr geil werden ...
> 
> Live long and prosper.


Ich hoffe nicht !!! Ein testosteron geschwängerter lüsternder alter Sack da ist die Feministenkatastrophe vorprogrammiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem gehörte das zu seiner Auslegung eines Cptn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsicht mit deinen Wünschen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Aber Kirk war ein Pionier hat mit ner Farbigen geknutscht nen Russen am Steuer und einen schwulen Asiaten auf der Brücke. Somit fast auf jedes Schubladenfeindbild zu der damaligen Zeit haben sie mit Erfolg drauf geschissen. Respekt das musste man damals so erst mal auf Sendung genemigt bekommen. Ach ja und alles was bei drei nicht auf seinem Raumschiff war hat Kirk auch gleich mal nett gefunden. Ob blond braun blau oder grün nix war vor ihm sicher und alle anderen Aliens die gemuckt haben haben erst mal eine reinbekommen. Der Mann hatte klare Präferenzen ich mochte ihn.



Wobei nicht Kirk der Pionier war, sondern William Shatner und wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, war Gene Roddenberry der Pionier, denn er hat durchgesetzt, dass eine Frau, noch dazu eine Farbige Offizier auf der Brücke eines Sternenschiffes sein würde, sowie ein Russe (!) Waffenoffizier (!). Außerdem war Sulu der Steuermann, nicht Chekov. Dass Sulu in der Classic-Serie schon schwul war, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Sein Darsteller natürlich schon, aber das ließ man damals in der Rolle nach meiner Beobachtung nirgends durchblicken. Vermutlich hätten die Produzenten einen Herzkasper bekommen, wenn ein asiatischer Offizier auf der Brücke auch noch schwul gewesen wäre.  Shatner gebührt aber trotzdem Anerkennung für die berühmte Kussszene mit Nichelle Nichols, denn damals hätten vermutlich eine Menge weiße Schauspieler so eine Szene abgelehnt. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## SilentHunter (9. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du schon Erbsen zählst Shatner alias Kirk sind ein und die selbe Person egal wie du es drehst oder wendest . Leider bist du bei Chekov auf dem Holzweg da beide Steuermann waren.
Die Kußszene war auch laut Shatner etwas worauf er heute noch gerne zurückblickt weil sie für die damalige Zeit gerade zu verwegen war.

1965 wurde er von Produzent Gene Roddenberry für die Rolle des _Lieutenant Sulu_ in der Fernsehserie _Star Trek_ engagiert. Da er wegen eines Engagements in dem Film _The Green Berets_ mit John Wayne für die Hälfte der zweiten Staffel abwesend war, wurde er in den betreffenden Folgen durch Walter Koenig in der Rolle des _Pavel Chekov_ ersetzt. Die Rolle des _Hikaru Sulu_ spielte Takei außer in den insgesamt drei Staffeln der Fernsehserie auch in mehreren Filmadaptionen von _Star Trek_. 
Quelle:George Takei – Wikipedia

Was seine sexuelle Ausrichtung betrifft hatte ich dies schon geschrieben das seine Rolle es nicht war aber er im Reallife.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Erbsen zählst Shatner alias Kirk sind ein und die selbe Person egal wie du es drehst oder wendest .


Du bist gleich mehrfach im Unrecht. 
Erstens, und das wird dir jeder Schauspieler bestätigen, sind ein Schauspieler und die Figur, die er darstellt, in den allerseltensten Fällen dieselbe Person. In aller Regel wird ein Schauspieler sogar zurecht darauf bestehen, dass seine Rolle und er KEINESFALLS die gleiche Person sind. Oder glaubst du, Brent Spiner hätte tatsächlich keine Gefühle und Michael Dorn sei Meister mit dem Batleth?  Egal wie du es drehst oder wendest, deine Behauptung ist Blödsinn. 
Zweitens dürfte ein Kuss zwischen Menschen verschiedener Ethnien im 23. Jahrhundert hoffentlich kein solcher Aufreger mehr sein, wie das in den 1960er Jahren der Fall war, weshalb das für Captain Kirk keine große Sache sein dürfte. 
Drittens war dieser Kuss für den Schauspieler Shatner sehr wohl ein Risiko, und zwar sowohl privat als auch beruflich, was du selbst im nächsten Zitat bestätigt hast.


SilentHunter schrieb:


> Die Kußszene war auch laut Shatner etwas worauf er heute noch gerne zurückblickt weil sie für die damalige Zeit gerade zu verwegen war.


Eben. 



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Was seine sexuelle Ausrichtung betrifft hatte ich dies schon geschrieben das seine Rolle es nicht war aber er im Reallife.


Du hast wörtlich geschrieben: 





> einen schwulen Asiaten auf der Brücke


 Hättest du geschrieben: "Ein schwuler asiatischer Schauspieler in der Rolle eines Brückenoffiziers" wäre deine spätere Richtigstellung nicht nötig gewesen. Offenbar hast du wirklich Probleme, die Rolle vom Darsteller zu trennen. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wie es kommt, dass manche Leute Schauspieler hassen, die Bösewichter darstellten. Jetzt habe ich eine Ahnung... 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## SilentHunter (9. Dezember 2018)

Du kennst das ja sicher schon aus dem Kindergarten Klugscheisser kann keiner leiden. Davon ab kann ich die Figur vom Darsteller sehr wohl trennen. Aber jeder Schauspieler sagt dir auch das in der Figur immer auch ein Teil von ihm steckt. Auch meine Aussage er ist ein schwuler Asiate ist korrekt da ich nicht geschrieben habe das Sulu schwul ist wenn wir klugscheissen dann richtig. Wenn das fehlinterpretiert wird ist das eher mangelnde Interpretationsfähigkeit des Lesers. Hier vermischt du dann genauso wie du es mir vorwirfst. Aber nur scheinbar hast du eine Ahnung  .

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Munter bleiben.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Du kennst das ja sicher schon aus dem Kindergarten Klugscheisser kann keiner leiden.


Könnten Leute wie du endlich schon beim ersten Versuch ausdrücken, was sie sagen wollen, bräuchte es keine Klugscheisser. 



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Davon ab kann ich die Figur vom Darsteller sehr wohl trennen.


Es gelingt dir exzellent, das zu verbergen.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Aber jeder Schauspieler sagt dir auch das in der Figur immer auch ein Teil von ihm steckt.


Schwachsinn. So etwas sagen vielleicht Gesicht-in-die-Kamera-halter (die Schauspieler zu nennen verbietet sich) aus Gründen des Marketings für ihren neuen Film oder sie haben die Rolle bekommen, weil sie auf einen bestimmten Typ festgelegt sind, der tatsächlich in mancher Hinsicht ihrer eigenen Person entspricht. Richtige Schauspieler können Charaktere verkörpern, die keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit ihrer Person haben. Solche Schauspieler sind bzw. waren beispielsweise Gerd Fröbe, Peter Ustinov, Christoph Walz, Alec Guiness, Al Pacino, Götz George, Robert De Niro, Dustin Hofman... man könnte diese Liste noch eine ganze Weile fortsetzen, auch mit vielen kaum bekannten Namen. Jeder dieser Schauspieler kann/konnte Rollen verkörpern, die *ab-so-lut* nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit ihrer privaten Person zu tun haben. Ups, das waren nur Männer. Schauspielerinnen, die diese Bezeichnung verdienen, wären z. B. Helen Mirren, Meryl Streep, Geraldine Chaplin, Jodie Foster, Isabelle Hupert, Katy Bates, Heike Makatsch, um nur ein paar zu nennen.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Auch meine Aussage er ist ein schwuler Asiate ist korrekt da ich nicht geschrieben habe das Sulu schwul ist wenn wir klugscheissen dann richtig. Wenn das fehlinterpretiert wird ist das eher mangelnde Interpretationsfähigkeit des Lesers.


Hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Es mag sein, dass ich da zu spitzfindig war. Genau so wahrscheinlich ist aber, dass die vermeintliche Fehlinterpretation nicht auf mangelnde Interpretationsfähigkeit meinerseits zurück geht, sonder auf mangelhafte Ausdrucksfähigkeit deinerseits.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Hier vermischt du dann genauso wie du es mir vorwirfst.


_"Seufz"_ WAS vermische ich WOMIT? Wenn Leute wie du gleich im ersten Anlauf schreiben könnten, was sie meinen... siehe oben.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Aber nur scheinbar hast du eine Ahnung  .


Immerhin brauche ich in den meisten Fällen nur einen Anlauf, meine Gedanken so zu formulieren, dass sie verständlich sind. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Cleriker999 (9. Dezember 2018)

Einfach mal auf youtube anschauen warum sich Discovery "anders anfühlt" als alle anderen Star trek
YOUTUBE:  "Is Discovery Really Star Trek? Or Something Else?"

Das problem ist das sich Paramount und Cbs getrennt hatten und jeder danach andere Rechte an dem Star Trek inne hielt. Darum war man bei Discovery gezwungen alles andere zu ändern damit es nicht wie das alte Star trek aussah (Uniformen) bzw die Klingonen durften auch nicht wie Klingonen aussehen und das Schiff musste sich auch mindestes 30% von dem bisherigen unterscheiden sonst wäre es zum Rechtsstreit gekommen zwischen den beiden Sendern.

Und es durfte auch nichts geschichtlich mit Star trek zu tun haben sondern musste in einem anderen "Parallel Universum" spielen. 
Das ist das problem und es fühlt sich auch nicht wie Star Trek an weil alles anders ist (Kamerafphrung, Unterhaltungen, Jede folge eine andere geschichte,) aber das aller wichtigste bei Star trek dieses gefühl von "dort würde ich gerne leben in dieser Welt" hat man einfach nicht.

Einfach nur alles düster jede folge,  unfreundlich, verstörend, Dunkle beleuchtung immer und und und. (Schaut euch das Video oben an)

Hätten Sie es doch nicht Star trek genannt sondern was anderes wäre es ok für mich aber so NEIN! Das ist nicht meine Star trek welt! 

Achja soviel freuen auf viele Staffeln von Discovery würde ich mich nicht die Erste Staffel wurde fast ausschließlich von Netflix Finanziert, In der zweiten Staffel muss das CBS alles alleine Finanzieren.

Auf Picard Serie freue ich mich hoffe das es da wieder ein bisschen wird wie früher...............und auf Orville Staffel 2


----------



## SilentHunter (9. Dezember 2018)

@Hornissentreiber
Auch wenn ich dir in vielen Rollen oder bei vielen Schauspielern nicht abspreche was du sagst, solltest du dir trotzdem mal einige Interwievs mit Shatner zu Gemüte führen in denen er dies bestätigt was ihn und Kirk betrifft. Nur seinen Senf dazugeben und nix dahinter sollte man sich manchmal sparen. Und das mit dem zitieren sollte jemand wie du bitte noch ein bisschen üben dann wirds auch mal korrekt funktionieren. Allerdings drifted das ganze jetzt zu sehr Offtopic und werde hier mit unserem Zwiegespräch aufhören.

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Munter bleiben !


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Nur seinen Senf dazugeben und nix dahinter sollte man sich  manchmal sparen.


Ist ja witzig, das Gleiche wollte ich gerade über dich schreiben.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Und das mit dem zitieren sollten Leute wie du bitte  noch ein bisschen üben dann wirds auch mal korrekt funktionieren.


Im Gegensatz zu dir zitiere ich wenigstens überhaupt. Auch eine Möglichkeit, Fehler zu vermeiden, indem man etwas gar nicht erst tut.  Und zweitens habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, was an meinen Zitaten zu bemängeln sein soll, womit wir wieder bei deinem Problem mit der mangelhaften Verständlichkeit deiner Postings wären. Scheint ein generelles Problem bei dir zu sein.



Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf youtube anschauen warum sich Discovery "anders anfühlt" als alle anderen Star trek
> YOUTUBE:  "Is Discovery Really Star Trek? Or Something Else?"
> 
> Das problem ist das sich Paramount und Cbs getrennt hatten und jeder danach andere Rechte an dem Star Trek inne hielt. Darum war man bei Discovery gezwungen alles andere zu ändern damit es nicht wie das alte Star trek aussah (Uniformen) bzw die Klingonen durften auch nicht wie Klingonen aussehen und das Schiff musste sich auch mindestes 30% von dem bisherigen unterscheiden sonst wäre es zum Rechtsstreit gekommen zwischen den beiden Sendern.
> ...



Danke für diese Hintergrundinfo, das wusste ich nicht. Die Buchhalter und Juristen können einem wirklich jeden Spaß verderben.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## SilentHunter (9. Dezember 2018)

Du bist nicht nur ein Erbsenzähler sondern auch über alle massen anmassend. Nachträgliches verbessern deiner Zitatunfähigkeit nach dem ich es dir erst sagen mußte macht dich nicht glaubwürdiger. Wer zu seinem Mist steht hat wenigstens Eier in der Hose. Darum ignorieren " Leute wie ich " jemand wie dich nicht nur im Forum sondern auch im Reallife. Aber das sollte für dich ja eine alltägliche Erfahrung sein.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Dezember 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Du bist nicht nur ein Erbsenzähler sondern auch über alle massen anmassend. Nachträgliches verbessern deiner Zitatunfähigkeit nach dem ich es dir erst sagen mußte macht dich nicht glaubwürdiger. Wer zu seinem Mist steht hat wenigstens Eier in der Hose. Darum ignorieren " Leute wie ich " jemand wie dich nicht nur im Forum sondern auch im Reallife. Aber das sollte für dich ja eine alltägliche Erfahrung sein.


Ich dachte, du wolltest nicht mehr antworten? Scheint mit dem Ignorieren ja super zu klappen.  

Übrigens: Korrekturen wie hier an den Zitaten (die ich nebenbei bemerkt ohne deinen Hinweis sofort gesehen und korrigiert hatte), sind ein Zeichen von Einsichtsfähigkeit und nicht Unglaubwürdigkeit. Wenn also eine Fehlerkorrektur ein Zeichen von Unglaubwürdigkeit ist, dann bin ich tatsächlich unglaubwürdig, denn ich korrigiere meine Fehler IMMER, wenn sie mir auffallen. Du ja offensichtlich nicht, weil du "dich nicht unglaubwürdig machen willst" (diese verdrehte Logik ist einfach köstlich ). Fehlende Glaubwürdigkeit sollte für dich also alltägliche Erfahrung sein. 

Ach ja: es müsste heißen "über alle Maßen" und "Nachträgliches Verbessern". Also, MIR ist das sofort aufgefallen, dir etwa nicht? Ich finde das _"über alle Maßen"_ auffällig. Das wäre doch jetzt eine schöne Möglichkeit, mich Lügen zu strafen, indem du Einsicht demonstrierst und deine Fehler korrigierst. Nichts zu danken, ich helfe gerne.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Dezember 2018)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dann aber schon wirklich langeweile haben um mich nochmal an die Serie zu wagen.
> Mag den neuen Look (also diesen extremen "clean" Look, keine Ahnung wie ich das sonst ausdrücken soll) überhaupt nicht, auch schon nicht in den neuen Filmen, und die "Klingonen" gehen ja mal garnicht. Keiner der Charaktere hat mir gefallen oder war mir besonders sympatisch, beziehungsweise die Einzige starb schon in der ersten Folge.^^
> Mag aber Kirk und Co auch nicht sonderlich.
> Da bin ich einfach in einem Kindheitsding gefangen. Für mich ist Star Trek einfach eine ruhige Sci-Fi Geschichte (auch in den Actionszenen extrem ruhig) in der es mehr um Moral, Philosophie, Interkulturelle Beziehungen und natürlich Wissenschaft geht als Action. Bin einfach mit TNG  und DS9 aufgewachsen. Alles was zu viel Verändert fühlt sich nicht richtig an.
> ...



Nach den ganzen verkorksten neuen Star Trek Filmen, habe ich "Discovery" eigentlich auch nur geschaut, weil es sonst ja so wenig von diesem Genre auf dem Markt gibt.

Und trotz einiger Schwächen und Längen, hat mich das Ende (letzten 3. Folgen glaub ich) der 1. Staffel schon fast wieder entschädigt, denn die Zusammenhänge, und der "Schwenk" von Captain Lorca, waren schon richtig "nett" anzuschauen... 

mfg


----------

